
TJ Holowaychuk Passes Sponsorship of Express to StrongLoop - stevekinney
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/tj-holowaychuk-sponsorship-of-express/
======
jongleberry
for the discussion between strongloop and the current maintainers:
[https://github.com/strongloop/express/issues/2264](https://github.com/strongloop/express/issues/2264)

